# Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

*Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Unigine (Entwickler der Heaven & Valley Benchmarks) hat endlich ihren neuen Benchmark *Superposition *veröffentlicht.

Nachdem Valley jetzt 4 jahre alt ist, kommt nun endlich der neue Benchmark von Unigine .
Der neue Benchmark ist komplett neu designed mit der Unigine 2 engine.
Er unterstützt zusätzlich auch einen VR Mode für Oculus Rift und HTC Vive.

Bis jetzt unterstützt der Benchmark OpenGL 4.5 und DirectX API. Die Vulkan engine wir zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt folgen.

Neu ist auch, das Unigine, eine Bestenliste (global leaderboard) erstellen wird.
Leider wird es diese features nur für User geben, die sich die Advanced oder Professional Version kaufen.

*System requirements*


Spoiler



Hardware


GPU:
AMD Radeon HD 7xxx and higher 
Intel HD 5xxx and higher 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 6xx and higher 
 
Video memory: 2 GB 
Disk space: 7 Gb 


Operating system


Windows 7 (SP1) 64-bit 
Windows 8 64-bit 
Windows 8.1 64-bit 
Windows 10 64-bit 
Linux 64-bit 

VR Headset*


HTC Vive 
Oculus Rift 
* Only in Advanced and Professional editions (Windows only)


*Key features*


Spoiler




Top-notch visuals powered by UNIGINE 2 Engine 
Extreme hardware stability testing 
GPU temperature and clock monitoring 
Unique SSRTGI (Screen-Space Ray-Traced Global Illumination) dynamic lighting technology 
VR experience (Oculus Rift and HTC Vive) 
Free exploration mode with mini-games 
Over 900 interactive objects 
Global leaderboards integration 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Press Release*


Spoiler



*STRESS-TEST FROM THE FUTURE*
Find  out what your GPU is truly capable of with a next-gen benchmark. The  Superposition benchmark sets a new standard for hardware benchmarking. A  non-synthetic, accurate, and unbiased stress-test for the latest GPUs  already on the market and for those that are still in the earliest  design stages. Test your hardware properly: test it using Superposition.  Superposition benchmark continues the line of GPU benchmarks by UNIGINE  used by tens of millions people around the world. Superposition is a  new-generation benchmark tailored for testing reliability and  performance of the latest GPUs. Top-notch visuals, support for  VR-devices and an interactive mode with mini-games — the list of  features built into Superposition could go on and on.
A  GPU-benchmark is a program designed to test the performance of a  computer’s GPU. You can use it to determine the power of your GPU or to  compare the performance characteristics of several different GPUs.  Superposition also comes packed with other features and functionalities.
When  you launch the Superposition, you find yourself back in the 1950s, in  the laboratory of a physicist who has mysteriously disappeared. Explore  to find out what experiments the professor was conducting and where did  he disappeared to?
*TOP-NOTCH VISUALS*
The  unique SSRTGI technique used in Superposition was developed by the  UNIGINE team for the UNIGINE 2 engine (used for professional simulation  & training applications, VR-applications, and games). The SSRTGI is a  ray tracing algorithm: it makes real-time light and shadow look as  realistic as possible.
The benchmark has an Ultra HD mode with 4К  and 8К resolution — extreme settings designed for the next-gen GPUs that  will come on the market in the next couple of years.
*MAXIMUM WORKLOADS AND ACCURATE RESULTS*
The  Superposition benchmark pushes even the latest flagship GPUs to their  limits. And, what is more important, Superposition is a non-synthetic  benchmark. The adjustable graphics parameters and an interactive mode  with mini-games provide a workload corresponding to that of the latest  and most advanced games.
That is why, unlike the abstract numbers  produced by synthetic tests, the Superposition metrics accurately  reflect actual GPU performance.
*FULL IMMERSION AND HIGH INTERACTIVITY*
Superposition  by UNIGINE introduces the next level of immersion into virtual reality.  We offer a totally new VR experience. In VR mode, Superposition  outclasses many VR games in graphics quality and the number of  interactive objects (over 900 in a single room!).
The benchmark is  compatible with the most popular VR peripherals: Oculus Rift, HTC Vive,  and Oculus Touch. You can check if a system is VR-ready and take in the  full glory of the AAA-class PC and VR game graphics.
*GLOBAL LEADERBOARDS*
Soon  after the release of Superposition, UNIGINE will launch its own global  leaderboard. Not only will the users will be able to test their systems,  they will also be able to share their results and compare them to those  obtained by millions of other people around the world.
Superposition is available in three editions: Basic, Advanced and Pro.
*System requirements*
Windows, Linux (64-bit), GPU no older than 4-5 years, Oculus Rift / HTC Vive headset (optional).



Den Download gibt es auf der Unigine Website





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ya4Z-obAkWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Quelle:
UNIGINE Benchmarks
Unigine launches Superposition GPU benchmark | VideoCardz.com


Edit:
Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr eure Ergebnisse / Hardware postet.
Für diejenigen die nur die Free Version benutzen und vergleichswerte suchen.

Edit2:
Momentan ist es nicht möglich, in dem Benchmark SLI/CF zu verwenden.
Mehrere User von verschiedenen Seiten haben das schon bestätigt.


----------



## VikingGe (12. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine verÃ¶ffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Das schreit nach einem Thread im Benchmark-Forum - vorausgesetzt natürlich, irgendjemand hat Lust, den zu pflegen.


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine verÃ¶ffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Ist ne gute Idee.
Ich kann gerne "versuchen" mich darum zu kümmern.
Sobald ich zuhause bin, nach der Arbeit und noch niemand einen Thread erstellt hat, werde ich mich da mal dranmachen.


----------



## DaHell63 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Gleich mal einen ersten Versuch gestartet
DX11 (1080p Extreme) 4282



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TempestX1 (12. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine verÃ¶ffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Ein paar Linux Benchmarks bezüglich freien AMD Treiber und proprietären AMD Treiber gibt es bei Phoronix 

Superposition Shows How Far RadeonSI Gallium3D Has Evolved vs. AMDGPU-PRO - Phoronix


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (12. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine verÃ¶ffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Danke für die Info, den werde ich heute Abend mal antesten.


----------



## D@rk (12. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Die Ranking - Liste ist jetzt Online.


----------



## iGameKudan (12. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine verÃ¶ffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Ich glaube es könnte eher ein Benchmark sein, das Video in 8K60 flüssig abzuspielen... Sowohl für die Internetleitung, als auch die CPU.


----------



## VikingGe (12. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine verÃ¶ffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Hehe, auch wahr. Reicht dafür wohl ein 1800X?  Mein Phenom bekommt die 4k-Variante schon nur dann flüssig abgespielt, wenn ich das ganze runterlade und dann mit mplayer wiedergebe. Und das sind nur 25% der Pixel.


----------



## maCque (12. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Erkennt jemand die Wissenschaftler im Video? Von rechts nach links würde ich mal spontan sagen:
Ostwald
evtl. Haber ??
??
Curie
??
Einstein
??

Bin mir aber total unsicher  rein aus Interesse 

EDIT: 
Ich habe mich erstmal gewundert wieso das so komisch verwaschen ist, dann habe ich mal was anderes als 480p eingestellt


----------



## iGameKudan (13. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine verÃ¶ffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*



VikingGe schrieb:


> Hehe, auch wahr. Reicht dafür wohl ein 1800X?  Mein Phenom bekommt die 4k-Variante schon nur dann flüssig abgespielt, wenn ich das ganze runterlade und dann mit mplayer wiedergebe. Und das sind nur 25% der Pixel.


Naja, mein Pentium pfeift bei der 4K-Variante auch schon heftig aus dem Loch - es läuft zwar fast flüssig, aber eben nur fast. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lokal müsste ich glatt mal probieren...


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*



maCque schrieb:


> Erkennt jemand die Wissenschaftler im Video?


Meiner Meinung nach von links nach rechts:
Nicola Tesla,  Albert Einstein, Otto Hahn, Lise Meitner, keine Ahnung, Max Planck und James C. Maxwell.


----------



## NCphalon (14. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die 1060 da verhält, mit ihren 0,0375 ROPs/Shader


----------



## maCque (14. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach von links nach rechts:
> Nicola Tesla,  Albert Einstein, Otto Hahn, Lise Meitner, keine Ahnung, Max Planck und James C. Maxwell.



Jetzt fühle ich mich so, als wäre ich blind


----------



## troppa (16. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach von links nach rechts:
> Nicola Tesla,  Albert Einstein, Otto Hahn, Lise Meitner, keine Ahnung, Max Planck und James C. Maxwell.



Nee, nicht ganz. Von Rechts nach Links: Nicola Tesla, Albert Einstein, Joseph John Thomson, Marie Curie, Max Born, Max Planck, Wilhelm Conrad Röntgen alles Physik-Nobel Preis Träger und maßgeblich wichtig für die Quantenpysik bzw. deren Entdeckung. In diese Reihe gehört auch Yukawa Hideki und Ernest Rutherford (eigentlich Nobelpreis in Chemie für die Entdeckung der Radioaktiven Strahlung) die in der gegenüberliegenden Ecke hängen.  Zwischen den Fenster hängt Edwin Hubble der als Einzigster nicht Nobelpreisträger aus der Reihe tanzt. (Hat aber die Barnard-Medaille bekommen wie Einstein, Rutherford und Röntgen oder Irene Curie (die Tochter von Marie und Pierre und Ebenfalls Chemie Nobelpreisträgerin).)


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine veröffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*



troppa schrieb:


> In diese Reihe gehört auch Yukawa Hideki und Ernest Rutherford (eigentlich Nobelpreis in Chemie für die Entdeckung der Radioaktiven Strahlung)


Rutherford ... .
Da war doch noch was mit dem Atommodell und einer Goldfolie.


----------



## cyberghost74 (19. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine verÃ¶ffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Gleich mal einen ersten Versuch gestartet
> DX11 (1080p Extreme) 4282
> 
> 
> ...



Krass, wieso hab ich weniger Punkte ? Ist meine 1070 soviel schwächer als eine 980 ti ?


----------



## DrDave (20. April 2017)

*AW: Unigine verÃ¶ffentlicht Superposition GPU Benchmark*



cyberghost74 schrieb:


> Krass, wieso hab ich weniger Punkte ? Ist meine 1070 soviel schwächer als eine 980 ti ?


Ich zitiere mal:


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Benchmark ist sehr Raytracinglastig - und diese Anwendung skaliert traditionell sehr gut (bis perfekt) mit vorhandenen ROPs.
> Und genau hier ist die 1080Ti (88 ROPs) gegenüber der TitanX (96 ROPs) beschnitten - auch wenn die Shaderanzahl gleich ist ist zu erwarten gewesen (und jetzt bestätigt) dass die TitanX-Karten den Bench flotter können.
> 
> Sieh dir die Ergebnisse die hart im GPU-limit sind mal an (4K, 8K), da ist die TitanX taktbereinigt rund 10% schneller als die 1080Ti. Der Vorsprung ist quasi 1:1 die höhere ROP-Anzahl, denn die TXP hat rund 10% mehr ROPs als die 1080Ti.


Die 980 Ti hat im Vergleich zur 1070 auch mehr ROPs, weshalb Sie sich (beide mit OC) in dem Benchmark deutlicher absetzen kann.
Deine 1070 ist vermutlich im Vergleich zu DaHell auch weniger stark übertaktet.


----------

